# air ride



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

Ok so I've been trying to get an air ride setup for the van. I spoke to Will Fisher at bagriders.com He is willing to come up with a setup for our vans. He just needs someone to take measurements on the front struts. my van is running 7 days a week with the wife and child so to take time to pull my struts she'd kill me. Any one interested in doing this to help out the forum and possibly get an affordable air ride setup? Thanks Dave 

Will's email [email protected] 
website: http://bagriders.com/modlab/ 

make this a reality


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

here's another one to make you drool....


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

You've probably seen this one: 

http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/fbs-dod-14-kit3.htm 

Let us know how you make out. The above company makes their own air-bag struts, in whatever drop you want, up to 3". As for specs on the struts, Maremont makes replacement struts for the C-D-R trio, and their catalog has the specifications for the struts and shocks they make.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

sent him some info today. hopefully it can happen


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

:wave:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a Routan Van as well and bag vehicles daily. I am been thinking about doing this as well. I can tell you by looking at the suspension set-up the rear is no problem but the front will be a little bit more difficult. You will have to do a Bag Over Coil set-up and use the factory strut which will not get you real low. The other option is to find a coilover set-up that will fit the spindle and upper mount so you can build of that using a B.O.C. With the vehicle being built off a Dodge platform I think it would be best to look at possible air strut set-ups like Airlift or Airrunner for the dodge magnum or something similar. You will need to compare spindle size, mount and set-up.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

i havent heard anything from them. little disappointing. I wish this would come through.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd be content with a set of lowering springs


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Air bag strut*

Hello, Dorbritz....The link here (http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/fbs-dod-14-kit3.htm) is a company in Arizona that makes their own air-bag strut specificaly for the CDR trio, in drops up to 3". Check them out, see what you think.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Airbagit makes junk; sorry to say. But that's just my opinion.
They make universal kits and most of the time don't even come close to fitting. The pictures they use is just a universal set-up and pic. If a company never shows an actual picture of the product than i would be skeptical of it.
I too would be happy with lowering springs as well.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Hey Dorbritz*

I was wondering if you had any experience with Airbagit's made to order struts, as the struts would be for the 2010 Dodge and Chrysler vans (note to 2011 DCR trio owners: the struts are different than the 2010s). A full kit with special order front struts and rear airbags would cost $1600. Here's the link:http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/fbs-dod-14-kit3.htm


----------



## plrhlco (Aug 21, 2011)

*Air Ride*

What is the big deal regarding air ride? Is it the look, which is awesome! Or is it a far smoother ride?


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

no... it's all looks... 



plrhlco said:


> What is the big deal regarding air ride? Is it the look, which is awesome! Or is it a far smoother ride?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

slowered:thumbdown:


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

^^ x2


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

h2oveedub96 said:


> Ok so I've been trying to get an air ride setup for the van. I spoke to Will Fisher at bagriders.com He is willing to come up with a setup for our vans. He just needs someone to take measurements on the front struts. my van is running 7 days a week with the wife and child so to take time to pull my struts she'd kill me. Any one interested in doing this to help out the forum and possibly get an affordable air ride setup? Thanks Dave
> 
> Will's email [email protected]
> website: http://bagriders.com/modlab/
> ...


 Did you ever end up getting a response? I also emailed Will prior to seeing this thread regarding it.


----------

